# Computer stürtzt ab



## wertzuiop (1. Oktober 2004)

Also ich hab ein großes Problem ich hab mir nen
PC gleistet und da hab ich gedacht wenn dann gleich
ein richtiger.Aber jetzt das Problem wenn ich ein
Spiel spiele z.B.Sims2,GTA Vice City,Hitman 3
usw. dann stürtz er so nach 5-10 Minuten ab.
Und fährt dann wieder hoch ich weis nicht
wodran es liegen könnte.

Ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt ihr seid meine letzt
hoffnung.

3,06GHz
2x256MB DDR Ram
Geforce FX 5200(Ich weis is nich so die beste)
120GB Festplatte
+2 zusatz lüfter


----------



## Alex Duschek (1. Oktober 2004)

Gib mal die Daten deines Netzteiles durch.Falls es zu schwach ist,wovon ich momentan noch ausgehe,liegt es sicher daran


----------



## wertzuiop (1. Oktober 2004)

Einen Moment geh gleich ma gucken


----------



## wertzuiop (1. Oktober 2004)

Also da steht AC Out 50/60HZ
                    AC In    50/60HZ

Und DC out 300w


----------



## aTa (1. Oktober 2004)

Also ich bezweifel dass 300 W fürn 3 Ghz Rechner reichen....


----------



## wertzuiop (1. Oktober 2004)

Kannst du mir eins vorschlagen wäre echt nett.


----------



## aTa (1. Oktober 2004)

Naja von der neusten Hardware hab ich leider keine Ahnung... Aber google doch mal was fürn 3 Ghz Rechner das beste Netzteil wäre.
Ich denk n 400 Watt müsste reichen aber verlass dich nicht auf mich


----------



## wertzuiop (1. Oktober 2004)

Kann mir jemand anderes sagen was ich nehmen soll?


----------



## wertzuiop (2. Oktober 2004)

Kann mir denn niemand sagen was ich für
ein Netzteil nehmen soll.

Und das auch passt


----------



## alois (2. Oktober 2004)

Es kommt darauf an was du ausgeben möchtest...
Ein billiges 400W-Netzteil wird dir nie die angegebenen 400W geben können, also leg lieber um die 50€ an und kauf dir z.B. bei eBay ein Papst-Netzteil, das ist leise und qualitativ sehr hochwertig.


----------



## wertzuiop (5. Oktober 2004)

Welches von den Netzteilen auf der Seite ist denn gut?
Natürlich nicht so teuer

http://master.mx-targeting.com/mx/servlet/MXTarget?adcontext=http://www.tutorials.de/newreply.php?do%3Dnewreply%26noquote%3D1%26p%3D896956&contextpeak=0&contextcount=0&countrycodein=DE&lastAdTime=0|0|0|0|0|1096981494|0|0|0|&lastAdCode=6&cookie1=capdate%3D059%26capdatedy%3D1005%26lupgtry%3D1%26lupgid%3D164%26lupgdt%3D1089695172424%26lflshdt%3D1087895669%26lstlogdt%3D20041005%26cntp%3Ddsl%26capcn


----------



## mrfishly (5. Oktober 2004)

schon mal an überhitzung der cpu nach gedacht? weil du meintest das es ja das es bei spielen sehr häufig abstürzt. Guck mal im Bios nach der Temperatur, wenn die ok sein sollte dann wird es das netzteil sein... Aber wenn du ja ein spiel startest, dann wird die cpu mit einer riiiiiiiiesigen menge an daten befeuert die sie durchrechnet was zu hoher temperatur führt und wenn die temperetur eine gewisse höhe erreicht hat, schaltet die cpu ab und der rechner startet ggf. neu. 

Ich würd das mit dem BIOS erstmal ausprobieren bevor ich ein neues netzteil kaufen würde weil ein kleinbissl wärmeleitpaste kostet nur 2-3 € wenns hochkommt! und das ist aufjeden fall billiger!   

Fishly


----------



## wertzuiop (6. Oktober 2004)

Kannst du mir erklären wo ich das gucken soll?
Also bin net so der vollprofi.


----------



## mrfishly (7. Oktober 2004)

musst du ins bios gehn. Da gelangst du normalerweise hin wenn du an der stelle wo dein rechner deinen arbeitsspeicher durchzählt (kurz nach dem anmachen) auf >entf< drückst. Einfach ein paar mal drücken dann geht er darein. Wenn du dort drinne bist musst du mal nach "Hardware Monitor" oder so was in der art gucken. Da steht normalerweise die CPU temperatur, die geschwindigkeit des lüfters, usw... drin!


----------



## TobGod (10. Oktober 2004)

Du kannst dir auch einfach CPUCool runterladen, damit lässt sich auch die CPU-Temperatur überwachen. Also eine der beiden Möglichkeiten muss es sein. Hast du den Rechner selber gebaut ? Wenn ja, hast du vielleicht zu wenig Wärmeleitpaste benutzt oder den Kühler schief aufgesetzt..


----------



## jf-flasher (11. Oktober 2004)

HI, besteht das problem noch?

Also ich schätze das es am Netzteil liegt, da man so große Prozessoren nur noch im boxed kaufen kann(bei den meißten händlern!). Somit schliesse ich den Prozessor aus.


----------



## wertzuiop (11. Oktober 2004)

Also die CPU Temperatur liegt so zwischen 45 und 50°.

Hab den PC bei Ebay ersteigert.Der is von der
Firma Amstad (weis net genau wies geschrieben wird)


----------



## TobGod (11. Oktober 2004)

Dann besorg dir mal ein neues Netzteil. Wenn du was qualitativ Hochwertiges suchst, nimm eins von Papst oder Enermax mit ca. 400W. Das sollte reichen! Da müsstest du aber so 40-50€ investieren.


----------



## wertzuiop (12. Oktober 2004)

Werd mir dann so eins holen


----------



## wertzuiop (20. November 2004)

Da bin ich wieder.Also am Strom hats net gelegen hab mir ein
550W Netzteil gekauft und er stürtzt trotzdem ab.

Könnte es auch an der Grafikkarte liegen
Die hat nämlich nur Kühlrippen und keinen Ventilator.Is ne 
GeForce FX 5200.


Ich hab mir so ein Moddinggehäuse besorgt und das hat 3
Temperatur fühler die man beliebig anbringen kann da hab
ich einen zwischen die Rippen gelegt und da hat er nach 
einiger zeit 40°C angezeigt.

Wies beim Spielen wird hab ich noch net probiert.


----------

